# Breaker panel in bedroom



## Dennis Alwon

Salvatoreg02 said:


> I can't find it anywhere in 08 code that you can't install a panel in a bedroom. Is there any validity too this. The fire Dept has told me it cant be there. Page 70-38 says I can.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 Not in the NEC but maybe a local amendment


----------



## Salvatoreg02

Dennis Alwon said:


> Not in the NEC but maybe a local amendment


 It was existing when I redid there 3 family service. I'll have to look into local building code. 
TY

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## MF Dagger

Tell them to put it in writing.


----------



## A Little Short

Salvatoreg02 said:


> It was existing when I redid there 3 family service. I'll have to look into local building code.
> TY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


If it is in the closet of the bedroom, then you can't.


----------



## bread tie

*Panels in bed*

we have some in the bed rooms at a city retirement project i am working on and they have already been rough in inspected.


----------



## DiegoXJ

An ex gf, bought a new condo 3-4 years back. Panel was in the spare bedroom behind the door. Couldn't find it till we closed the door. Small 1000 sf condo guess that was the best place to hide it.


----------



## raider1

I would ask for a code reference.

The NEC does not prohibit a panelboard or overcurrent device from being located in a bedroom.

Chris


----------

